# *WET* glossy look mascara (waterproof)



## HapaDynazty (Apr 19, 2006)

is there any type of mascara out there that gives my lashes a wet glossy look and that is waterproof?


----------



## Shawna (Apr 19, 2006)

I think Stila came out with one last summer, but it may have been LE and I don't know if it was waterproof.  It had weird colours like lime green which was supposed to enhance the wet look.  Maybe try the goodbuys section on the Stila site?  Here's a link to them on the Sephora site
http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...egoryId=C10463


----------



## user3 (Apr 19, 2006)

using a clear mascara will do the trick and they often come in waterproof forumlas but if can't find one you should still try it because they typically work the same way


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 19, 2006)

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P133917&shouldPaginate=true&categ  oryId=3865


----------



## lara (Apr 19, 2006)

The green and blue of the Stila mascaras is to give a true wet look - they don't impart any real colour. They aren't waterproof.

Find a waterproof glossy clear mascara and try that over your regular mascara. if it doesn't look wet enough, mix a TINY bit of eye-safe blue or green pigment into the clear mascara and try it again. They'll look very wet and very glossy.


----------



## HapaDynazty (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks ill try!


----------



## metalkitty (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_The green and blue of the Stila mascaras is to give a true wet look - they don't impart any real colour. They aren't waterproof.

Find a waterproof glossy clear mascara and try that over your regular mascara. if it doesn't look wet enough, mix a TINY bit of eye-safe blue or green pigment into the clear mascara and try it again. They'll look very wet and very glossy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Why blue or green? Just wondering how it works...


----------



## lara (Apr 20, 2006)

Blue and green are 'wet' colours - blue lake, green sea. When they reflect back with the faintest touch of colour, it helps to give the impression of extra wetness.


----------



## Smiley Face (Apr 20, 2006)

One of my favourite mascaras is ModelCo's Lash Extend. It's glossy, waterproof and never flakes or smudges. I think it only comes in brown and black though. 

http://www.modelco.com.au/LashXtend.asp


----------



## HapaDynazty (Apr 20, 2006)

hmm can you get modelco at sephora right


----------



## user3 (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HapaDynazty* 
_hmm can you get modelco at sephora right_

 
http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...ego  ryId=5792


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 20, 2006)

Clinique's High Impact mascara is awesome!! I'm not sure if it comes in waterproof (you can check their website) but it makes your lashes so black and glossy! it's love! my hg mascara for sure!!!


----------



## Smiley Face (Apr 20, 2006)

Yep, Sephora do have it. It's actually this one here, though I think you could get the smae effect with Lash Gloss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...ego  ryId=5792


----------

